# Want some Motavation to eat better



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## NavaBoer (Dec 5, 2013)

I was expecting to see animal cruelty or crops being poisoned with pesticides....


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

But... I like cookies!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I was caught off guard because I have never seen Arnold with a beard!!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would be more likely to do what his daughter asked me to do. Have you seen her? Hey, I wonder if her nickname is Cookie?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I would be more likely to do what his daughter asked me to do. Have you seen her? Hey, I wonder if her nickname is Cookie?


That one is Katherine, prettier than her sister Christina


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

LincTex said:


> That one is Katherine, prettier than her sister Christina


*I'd* be back.....!


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

And this would be your inlaws...and she will end up looking like them...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nobody said they wanted to buy the cookie.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Navajo said:


> And this would be your inlaws...and she will end up looking like them...


Well, everyone gets old eventually.

I would NOT look forward to any Shriver family reunions, though!!!!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

A spoon full of sugar helps the medicine go down and that family has a whole lot of sugar. $106 Million dollars worth of sugar in Maria's bank account alone. The family is worth much more.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

You can make a lot of cookies with that much sugar


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Sentry18 said:


> A spoon full of sugar helps the medicine go down and that family has a whole lot of sugar. $106 Million dollars worth of sugar in Maria's bank account alone. The family is worth much more.


Is she single????? I might have found the love of my life!!!!!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> A spoon full of sugar helps the medicine go down and that family has a whole lot of sugar. $106 Million dollars worth of sugar in Maria's bank account alone.


It still is not worth it.

Sometimes..... money just makes you miserable in a better part of town.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Totally off topic,

but if it came down to the "Battle of the Katherines" then Katherine Webb wins hands down!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Nah, tis my lady who beath the most greatest my lord


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nope, Katherine Heigl would take the win.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks ya all, I had a triple by-pass several months ago and now this, it's back to the hospital. Not sure if I should put a smiley face, or a crying one.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

well, I dont have any love for the Kennedy's and the pics are great, but I think in all fairness it should be mentioned that Eunice Kennedy founded the Special Olympics, and that's pretty damn cool! 

http://www.specialolympics.org/eunice_kennedy_shriver_biography.aspx


----------

